# Lens Profile Creator issues....



## tboydva (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all - sorry if this is posted incorrectly (it could perhaps go in the extending lightroom forum???). I purchased a lens that is relatively new on the market and it's a UWA (Laowa Venus 15mm macro). Read some articles and the price seemed reasonable... I really like it, but there is only a LR profile for the Venus 60mm. I tried to make my own but the ALPC keeps having issues finding my grid properly (only seems to be able to process 2 out of 9). I did sets of 9 as the manual explained at different apertures and focal lengths - but I'm not getting it to work. After quite a bit of effort (DNGs were too large, jpgs worked, but cannot evidently be used for raw files, etc), I'm stuck. Anyone used ALPC a bit? Could perhaps easily see what I'm doing wrong? Again, the error is that it cannot find good grid detection: 







The interesting thing is that all the failed photos show a little red circle on every single grid corner:






It seems like it's identifying the grid? I did a bunch of different measurements with the Ruler tool (to no avail). Am I doing something wrong that's really simple to fix??? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't used it for a long time.  I notice that the filenames of a number of the dng files have exclamation marks against them, but I'm not certain why.  My initial thought was whether it's the glare on some of the photos.


----------



## tboydva (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I got the pictures shot at f4 to "work" (8 out of the set of 9). I created the profile and placed it in the directory it was supposed to... It doesn't show up as an option in LR sadly - but I haven't had time to troubleshoot that issue... It's a process (always).... Thanks again!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2015)

Nothing's ever simple, is it!  They need to go in:

Windows—C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ LensProfiles \
Mac—Macintosh HD / Users / [your username] / Library / Application Support / Adobe / CameraRaw / LensProfiles /


----------



## Hoggy (Oct 22, 2015)

...  And if you can't get it to work with _those_ directories - I've found my LR to inexplicably be pulling lens profiles from similar directory names under _*c:\ProgramData*_.  oy vey!


----------



## tboydva (Oct 22, 2015)

Okay, on travel and hotel wifi not working... Will try when I can log back in...  Took a bunch of pictures with the Venus 15mm today. Other than (correctable?) distortion, the lens really seems good!


----------



## tboydva (Oct 22, 2015)

Quick followup - got it worked out. I tried copying into every possible location - still didn't show up (so I thought). LR filed it under "Sony" not "Sony E" or "Sony FE" or "Venus Optics" (I named it like the profile in \ProgramData\....Venus Optics\. It's now there and works pretty well. Thanks for the help. Now I'll know how to do it! I may tape my chart back up and adjust the lighting (there is some shine from the harsh lighting). There are also a bunch of options in the ALPC software which could be investigated... Thanks all for the help!


----------

